# lumps in udder



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My ND doe has had two marble-like lumps in the top back of her udder (is that called the escutcheon?), just under the skin, for a while now. They never change that I can tell, they don't give her pain when I feel them, the milk is clean and beautiful. I was using 7th Generation dish soap and warm water to wash.
I don't use teat dip or spray; I thought that might be the problem. But I spoke with another woman who's had the same thing in one of her goats, and she used teat dip.
So I went to just plain water for washing. It's been a few weeks, and no change in the lumps. I tried a few changes in diet, but none of that worked, either. I can't figure it out. :shrug: :scratch: 
Has anybody here had a goat with that problem?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

All does have those glands in their udder, they are normally larger when the doe is newly fresh or in peak production, the more capacity she has, the easier they are to feel...even more so when she's empty. 

If these are the lumps I think they are, as stated above, there is one on each side of the medial and sort of oblong in shape. Each doe I have had in milk has had these, the more capacious the girl, the easier they are to feel due to the "loose" skin of the udder after milk out.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you so much! I am :wahoo: !!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Actually, I am not so sure now. She's a first freshener and her production is much less than it was. The "nodules" :? have been there, unchanging, for several months - since before her peak, I believe.
To go into more detail, there are exactly two, just under the skin at the extreme top rear of her udder, one on each side of the medial, only about a half inch or so apart, about the size of small marbles except oblong in shape (one has a dent, kind of like a kidney bean), rather slippery when I feel them, and easiest to feel when she's empty. In fact when she's empty I can see the skin bump out a teeny bit where they are. They are not attached to the skin.
Are these the glands you speak of? If not, what might they be?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, those are it. Don't worry...totally normal


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Okay, good! Thanks!


----------

